# Long Lasting Wax?



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

I've just picked up a VW Transporter in the finest white van man white.

It's in fairly good condition bodywork-wise but needs a good polish. I'm going to give it a once over with my rotary but need a wax to go on it when it's done.
Ideally I'd like something that's fairly durable as I don't have the time to be washing and waxing it every weekend!

Any suggestions?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

What's your budget?

476s is a good long lasting wax at around £20 (I think)

Spirit is also very good and lasts a good length of time and costs around £55

AF desire apparently lasts quite a while too. But costs around £100 

Your other option would be sealants


----------



## Stephan (Jul 27, 2012)

I would go for the Fusso Coat. Nice, cheap and beads en sheeting you can dream off :-D


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Bilthamber finis or fusso


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Collinite 845, around 15 mark.

excellent wax!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Don't rate colins ****e or fusso

Bilt hamber will refund you if their wax doesn't out last your best wax, says it all really

Though I'm more into waxes for looks and don't care for long durability so would use odk sterling, lasts a few months and looks stunning on white


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

fusso for the win. As for the above, that's not true. Only will they refund if you use cleanser fluid beforehand. 

Fusso lasts well on good paint, crap paint and swirly paint too, fill them in pretty good


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Another vote for Bilt Hamber's excellent and long lasting Finis Wax. :thumb:

A 50ml pot is more than sufficient for a good many coats, even on a Transporter, and is only £12.95! 

Alan W


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

I would probably go with a sealant on white. Should last longer. I use werkstat which is now carlack but I will be moving to can coat once mine is finished.


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

If durability is your main criteria above anything else, i too would suggest Soft99 Fusso Coat. (For the sake of clarification it does describe itself as a sealant) although I would describe it as a wax and that is what you asked about. (I.e. Looks like a wax, applied like a wax)

However on white you would be better off going with a spray type sealant.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Fusso, FK1000P or AS Topaz.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Could try Simoniz paste wax - lasts an age and costs less than £10. But if you do - lay it on thin - and I mean thin as in you shouldnt be able to see it on the paint at all lol


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Go for one of the hybrid waxes. Dodo SNH or Bouncers Satsuma Rock which would both look great on white.


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Collinite lasts well, I used 915 without any proper prep, and poor application around the start of the year and it still lasting pretty well, I need to strip everything off give it a polish and wax it again, but for the price and look it is excellent.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Megs #16?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

BH Finis.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Supernatural Hybrid wax


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

AndyA4TDI said:


> BH Finis.


Finis or Double Speed-wax:thumb:


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I have BH Finis on my car at the moment and it's lasting well, a great wax at a good price.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Can't go wrong with dodos Supernatural hybrid. 

Gonz.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Could i suggest a bit of Fusso, lasted really well last winter:thumb:


----------



## molama (May 22, 2014)

Soft 99 fusso coat gets my vote. FK1000p is also solid sealant.


----------



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

Rayaan said:


> Could try Simoniz paste wax - lasts an age and costs less than £10. But if you do - lay it on thin - and I mean thin as in you shouldnt be able to see it on the paint at all lol


I'll second that I put it on thinly and had to use lots of megs detailer to get it off:wall:


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations guys, there's a couple there for me to look into. 
Hopefully I'll be able to get some time to give it a decent clean over the next fortnight or so.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Bouncers Satsuma rock, Vanilla Ice or Dodo juice Supernatural hybrid for me


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a new to me VW caddy in white. Needs a serious polish, still some areas where I can see remains of previous stickers.

Once it's polished, as well as stickered up, gtechniq c2v3 is going on. Not a wax I know, but it's good to go on top of the vinyl stickers and at a claimed (up to) 8 months durability, seemed like a good option.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry to revive this old thread but I've got a quick question.

I've finally managed to get my finger out and I've machine polished half of the van 
I'm going with some FK1000P for the van, would there be any benefit in putting a coat of Autoglym SRP on first then the FK1000P on top?


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

Stumper said:


> Sorry to revive this old thread but I've got a quick question.
> 
> I've finally managed to get my finger out and I've machine polished half of the van
> I'm going with some FK1000P for the van, would there be any benefit in putting a coat of Autoglym SRP on first then the FK1000P on top?


Only as a paint cleanser. The solvents in FK1000P will remove SRPs fillers on application. SRP can also reduce the durability of FK1000P. Last time I used SRP, then panel wipe, then FK1000P. Although you can see some swirls in some places in the right light at least I know the paint was super clean.


----------



## Jacobluke (May 3, 2015)

Bilt-hamber wax is good and long lasting to be fare everything I've used from them has been top quality,well priced and very easy to use seeing as it's a van your doing you need it to be easy and I've just recently tried fk1000p which is just fantastic.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

molama said:


> Soft 99 fusso coat gets my vote. FK1000p is also solid sealant.


fk1000 contains nuba wax :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Stumper said:


> Sorry to revive this old thread but I've got a quick question.
> 
> I've finally managed to get my finger out and I've machine polished half of the van
> I'm going with some FK1000P for the van, would there be any benefit in putting a coat of Autoglym SRP on first then the FK1000P on top?


if you'ved machine polished theres no need for SPR


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the advice again guys.

I managed to get the half of the van that's been machine polished coated with the FK1000P today and it looks great, just got to get the other side prepped and polished now when I get a chance. The van looks a bit odd at the moment as one side's nice clean and shiny white when the other side looks like a dull, off-coloured grey-white :doublesho

I did get a few strange looks off the neighbours this afternoon when I was busy washing and waxing the van roof but so be it :lol:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> Bouncers Satsuma rock, Vanilla Ice or Dodo juice Supernatural hybrid for me


What kind of durability is achievable with Satsuma rock?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> Bouncers Satsuma rock, Vanilla Ice or Dodo juice Supernatural hybrid for me


Anything about durability?


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Anything about durability?


Hi mate, i had about 6 months with Sat rock iirc and 4 months with Supernatural hybrid. :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Does Supernatural Microprime reduce much durability from it?
6 Months sounds good. Is that through winter or summer?


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I have been using FK1000p for about 6 years as my winter wax - actually bought a used tub of it off here and still have about half a tub left!!

As long as the car has been clayed etc you will see at least 6 months protection with FK1000p. I used to drive 500 miles per week in country and motorway driving and wash my car every 4-6 weeks - and it lasted through this - no quick dealer top-up etc...just FK1000P on the paint. 

A very easy sealant to use - and quick to apply - can apply to the whole car/van, then buff off easily.


----------

